# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  tema projektesh ne lende te ndryshme

## Anarol

N.q.s. dini adresa emaili ose keni informacion apo ese per keto tema, ju lutem shume te me ndihmoni se s'po gjej asnje informacion ne google. Temat jane ne matematike: "Vecimi i shkronjes",  ne histori: "Evolucioni i legjislacionit shqiptar nga antikiteti deri sot",  ne qytetari: "Ruajtja e mjedisit, detyre per cilindo". Per kete te fundit gjeta pak informacion por kam nevoje per nje ese.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> N.q.s. dini adresa emaili ose keni informacion apo ese per keto tema, ju lutem shume te me ndihmoni se s'po gjej asnje informacion ne google. Temat jane ne matematike: "Vecimi i shkronjes",  ne histori: "Evolucioni i legjislacionit shqiptar nga antikiteti deri sot",  ne qytetari: "Ruajtja e mjedisit, detyre per cilindo". Per kete te fundit gjeta pak informacion por kam nevoje per nje ese.



po pse nuk e shtrydh vete mendjen o i uruar..a e di ti mo se me ese-ne time apo te tjetrit a ku di une ti shkon ne shkolle dhe merr noten 10..me keto nota te marra nga te tjeret ti mbaron shkollimin e mesem dhe perfiton te drejte studimi per ne universitet..prap me patericat e te tjereve do marresh notat kaluese dhe do diplomohesh..ne fakt diploma do jete ne emrin tend por me kontributin e te tjereve..dhe neser ja fut nje shuk te mire parash nen dore rames , berishes apo ilirit apo dikujt tjeter dhe ja ku me kurdisesh drejtor apo minister apo edhe president ..dhe ti qe '' di '' kaq shume me udheheqjen tende na merr ne qafe neve qe ne nje menyre apo nje tjeter te thame nje paterice te ecje ne kete jete..te na marresh ne qafe eshte gjeja me e vogel pasi ka gjasa edhe te na e thyesh qafen..a e kupton cfare na gjen pas ndihmes qe mund te te japim..

meso o i uruar shume shume qe te mos ja kesh kurre nevojen tjetrit..sidomos per njohuri..mund te kerkosh ndihme financiare a dicka tjeter qe nuk varet ne doren tende por te kerkosh te tilla gjera eshte krim..krim sot ne kohen me moderne te informimit..lere kafenene apo diskot e bllokut dhe ik ne biblioteke e studio pa pushim qe neser kur te dalesh ne jete mos te marresh ne qafe njerezit me paaftesine tende..a po sheh ku ka vajte shqiperia nga drejtimi i te paafteve..ne shpresojme qe brezi i ri te nxjerre djem e vajza te afte te na ndryshojne disi kurse keta te rinj e te reja vijne e kerkojne paterica forumeve apo internetit ..boll ma me te paafte..u lodhem...

----------

Meriamun (27-11-2013)

----------


## Meriamun

Bej kete temen e dyte
*
Evolucioni i legjislacionit shqiptar nga antikiteti deri sot*

Eshte shume interesante dhe te zgjeron njohurite. Merr Librin e Aurela Anastasit " Historia e Institucioneve" ke material te bollshem aty.

----------

Anarol (28-11-2013)

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Bej kete temen e dyte
> *
> Evolucioni i legjislacionit shqiptar nga antikiteti deri sot*
> 
> Eshte shume interesante dhe te zgjeron njohurite. Merr Librin e Aurela Anastasit " Historia e Institucioneve" ke material te bollshem aty.


problemi eshte tja bejme ne o meriamun..nuk eshte se nuk ka materiale per te shfletuar por nuk ka kohe per ti shfletuar pasi eshte shume i zene..ku do e gjeje kohen per te bredhur kafeneve apo diskove te bllokut..keshtu qe ky do nje bedel te shfletoje per te dhe noten ta marre ai..

e kam degjuar vete me veshet e mi ne autobus kur nje vajze i drejtohej shoqes se saj '' nuk e di si do e marresh lenden pasi ti nuk ke qene fare ne leksione ''..e e ja pret e shoqja , nje te shkelur te syrit profesorit dhe 5-sa ne indeks..a e kupton meriamun si merret shkolla..

vaj medet ku ka rene arsimi jone..

----------


## Anarol

E para e punes une jam nje vajze dhe jo nje djale o malsor, nuk e duroj dot fjalen disko ta degjoj e jo me te shkoj atje. Plus edhe per kafenete nuk kam kohe te dal se duhet te mesoj e te behem dikushi si prinderit e mi. Une kam projekt ne te gjitha lendet e skolles dhe deri tani kam marre 7 tema projektesh te ndryshme, nga te cilat vetem per keto qe kerkoj nuk po gjej informacion dhe dua vetem nje ndihme te vogel se punen tjeter e bej vete skam nevoje per ndihmen e te tjereve. Nuk eshte turp te pyesesh, por turp eshte te mos dish. Ne nuk kemi lindur te ditur dhe kjo qe po kerkoj eshte shume njerezore dhe normale. Ty nuk te kerkoi mendim njeri dhe une nuk e percaktova qe ti, ti dhe ti tjetri do te me gjeni informacion me se s'ben. N.q.s. nuk do te ndihmosh mos shkruaj fare, sepse n.q.s. se ke vene re rubrika ku ti ke shkruajtur ka titullin :"Te ndihmojme njeri-tjetrin", dhe ti s'ke ndihmuar fare. Me vjen keq per ty se je lodhur duke mbajtur gjithe ate fjalim o i uruar. Eshte tjeter gje nese dikush tjeter te ka ngritur nervat dhe ma ke nxjerre mua inatin. Jo s'behet keshtu. Dhe mos u shqeteso se nuk te thyhet qafa se s'dua te kem te bej fare me ty.

----------


## Anarol

Ndersa ty meriamun te falenderoj per ndihmen. E shikoj qe nuk jane te gjithe njerezit si malsori.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Ndersa ty meriamun te falenderoj per ndihmen. E shikoj qe nuk jane te gjithe njerezit si malsori.


eh moj vajze..te ishin te gjithe si malsori nuk do te vinin ne forum per te bere detyrat por do te diplomoheshin me forcat e tyre..do te kishin shtrydhur trurin e tyre..gjithsesi uroj te jete ashtu siq thua ti megjithese une kam qene mesues dhe e di mire si eshte gjendja e arsimit sot..

----------


## Anarol

Jam dakord qe arsimi yne ka marre fund. Shkon nxenesi edhe ne kurse kur nderkohe eshte ne shkolle private. Gjithsesi fjalet me pare i shkruajta ne gjaknxehtesi sepse u merzita nga fjalet qe shkruajte. Megjithate une thjesht kisha nevoje per nje ndihme se nga t'ia filloja me kerkimin. Per qytetarine e mora vesh por per matematiken doja te dija ku te kerkoja pasi s'po gjej informacion gjekundi.

----------


## el sharawy

> Bej kete temen e dyte
> *
> Evolucioni i legjislacionit shqiptar nga antikiteti deri sot*
> 
> Eshte shume interesante dhe te zgjeron njohurite. Merr Librin e Aurela Anastasit " Historia e Institucioneve" ke material te bollshem aty.



po mire ju thoni merrni kete liber "Historiku i institucioneve"po nuk e mendon dot fare qe ketu ka dhe njerez qe e para e punes nuk e gjejne dot kete liber dhe e dyta e punes ja e gjeten po po se blen dot.Keshtu duhet vene pak mendja ne pune dhe te mendosh per shume njerez qe kane nevoje per kete informacion dhe se gjejn dot

----------


## BOKE

Ka materiale ne internet. Ja nje qe gjeta me nje kerkim te thjeshte:

http://www.em-al.org/skedaret/131247..._Shqiptare.pdf

----------

